# Purchased Gold



## mach1.9pants (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi

I purchased some gold, mainly as a little tip to ENW, but it has not appeared in my account. I've emailed a couple of times and had no reply. Any help [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 16, 2018)

I’ve got a few days backlog in my emails. Sorry! I’ll get to it!


----------



## 97mg (May 3, 2018)

Hi Morrus, same issue. Have emailed about a week ago. Cheers 
Ivan


----------



## 97mg (May 10, 2018)

Still waiting...


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2018)

Sorry, [MENTION=6799460]97mg[/MENTION]! I wasn't actively monitoring this thread. I only saw this comment because somebody kindly messaged me. If you need my attention, it helps to tag me.

Could you resend your email? I can't find one which references gold or gp in the last few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## CapnZapp (May 10, 2018)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]: perhaps it would be good to update your instructions for this Meta subforum to include "please tag me for a speedier response"? ☺

I believe I speak for most of us when I say I expected the mod team to actively monitor the entire Meta forum; on most forums it's sole purpose (whatever it's name) is to contact the staff.

Regards


----------



## 97mg (May 12, 2018)

Thanks  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]! Sorry it was silly of me not to tag you  No drama or rush buddy, just wanted to donate a little and give a few players some GP rewards for their efforts. Have emailed you.

Cheers!
Ivan


----------



## 97mg (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi @_*Morrus*_! It seems my GP purchase was never resolved.

Cheers,
Ivan


----------

